# 100.oo cash for info leading to making motor run at optimum power



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

anybody who knows there stuff ,need s to reply to previous post of mine


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

Ussually its $100 per hour at shops to tune you into the right jets and advance curve!!! LOL!!! But its simply trial and error. If your running a Holley get quick jet change fuel bowl replacements and there quick vac secondary spring change kit and just experiment. Every car/engine combo is different so you just have to trial and error till shes burning clean and making all its potential horsepower. Timing is critical. If you got a mild cam/ manifold/headers and carb use 8-10 degrees as a good benchmark for initial timing and mr gasket sells a $8 advance kit (if you run HEI) that'll give you about 30 degrees full in by 2500 rpm. Heres my combo, and its pretty snappy and responsive. No lag or flat spots at all.

455 + .060
Mild ported 6x
Performer RPM
.488-.491 @ 270 degree cam in straight up
Holley Vac 2nd 750 model 4160
Headers, 2400 stall convertor

Im using #74 front jets and stock 750cfm rears
Also the Short yellow secondary spring ( 2nd lightest int he kit)
My HEI is 10 degrees initial with 30 in 2500rpm.
AC delco resistor plugs gapped at .050
I have the idle mixture at 1 1/8 turn out making 14in of vacuum
The car burns really really clean and has no flat spots whatsoever. That amount of tuning took a little over an hour. And with holleys quick jet change fuel bowls and quick secondary change kit it makes tuning fun!! Good luck!!


----------

